

Google's Project Ara brings Blocks modular smartwatch - ruchir_21hj
http://www.thinkdigit.com/Wearable-Devices/Googles-Project-Ara-brings-Blocks-modular-smartwatch_20380.html

======
amits89
This is the project which made Google a real engineer company. Project Ara a
great initiative by Google but as of now they are focused on Smartphone not
smartwatch as far as news are concerned, Google came up with Android wearable
os not the kit for smartwatch as they came up with for smartphone.

